# Leclerc Loom for sale South Central MO



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

This is a four shaft, six treadle Leclerc Fanny in fair condition. It is a counterbalance loom. I purchased it almost two years ago and have never gotten around to weaving on it. I decided I just do not have the time or the space for another loom. 
The loom is in fair condition. The only thing it is missing is the handle for the warp beam. The loom has a 36" weaving width, but it only came with a 24" reed. The heddles are all clean and free from rust. 
I am asking $130. I am in Southern Missouri about sixty miles East of Branson.

I am having trouble adding images. If anyone would like pictures please message me and I will email them to you.


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

The loom is sold.


----------

